# PBS-HD via OTA in Los Angeles, CA and PVR functionality (622/722)



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

From my understanding PBS-HD is *not* available under the local channel package (5/month) for Los Angeles, CA. Local channels come through the 129 bird and they *only * offer ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX.

In that case, I will need to retrieve it from OTA but this brings up a problem I have seen with a friends VIP-622. It will show "Digital Service" and not the actual program title which makes it impossible to record your favorite show. (for example, record Jim Lehrer every night automatically)

So my question is, how can I record shows on PBS-HD, KCAL-HD, or other local networks through OTA? I find it quite unfair that Dish doesn't provide EPG in the first place unless you subscribe to locals. But it seems that I can't even get an EPG for the other HD locals they don't carry?

Thanks is advance.


----------



## bhodgins (Nov 29, 2005)

In Los Angeles, the program descriptions come in just fine for all OTA programs, including the subchannels!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep... If you get locals, you should get the EPG for LA. Here is a list of what stations have Guide information for the LA area that I compiled about 6 months ago. Not sure what is up with your friends 622 (Does he sub to locals), but you do get it for other channels if you sub to locals.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=879022&postcount=1


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

In order to get the OTA program information on a 622/722 three things have to happen:
1) You have to receive to channel via OTA antenna through the Dish receiver's OTA tuner. (this is a "no Duh" but it has to be said)

2)You must subscribe to the $5/mo locals ($5.99 if you do not have AT100 or higher)

3)You must receive the SATELLITE the local channel EPG information is being sent from.

#2 is the most common spoiler. 
#3 is the most common spoiler for adjacent market OTA locals.

Looking at the outdated virtual channel chart on the EKB I see the following:

KABC-DT2 ABC 7+ (News) Los Angeles CA KABC2 208 8 110° 
14006 KABC-DT3 Radar Los Angeles CA KABC3 208 8 110° 
14007 KCET-DT1 PBS Los Angeles CA KCET1 208 8 110° 
14008 KMEX-DT2 TeleFutura Los Angeles CA KMEX2 208 8 110° 
14009 KLCS-DT2 PBS Kids Los Angeles CA KLCS2 208 8 110° 
14010 KLCS-DT3 Create Los Angeles CA KLCS3 208 8 110° 
14011 KLCS-DT4 CPB/Annenberg Los Angeles CA KLCS4 208 8 110° 
14753 KNBC-DT2 NBC Weather Plus Los Angeles CA KNBC2 20 20 119° 

I'm sure there's plenty more but this list has not been updated in quite a long time.

See ya
Tony


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

bhodgins said:


> In Los Angeles, the program descriptions come in just fine for all OTA programs, including the subchannels!


oh wow nice
I did not know this :grin:


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> In order to get the OTA program information on a 622/722 three things have to happen:
> 1) You have to receive to channel via OTA antenna through the Dish receiver's OTA tuner. (this is a "no Duh" but it has to be said)
> 
> 2)You must subscribe to the $5/mo locals ($5.99 if you do not have AT100 or higher)
> ...


yep, getting a dish 1000+ installed this Sunday. And I already have a strong external OTA tunner in the attic with coaxial ready for the 722.

I'll do my best to take pics of the install. Hopefully I can find a good place on the roof.

and yea I'm gonna be polite to the installer but straight up tell him that I'm not trying to tell him how to do his job but I want my signal peaked on 118.7 and 129 LOL. Read it on the forums 
Kinda cool how 4 birds will be used with one dish (one south-asian int. channel + AT100w/locals + HD) I remember the specific int channel being on 148 as well...but should be on 118.7 as well


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

pics of the install (dish 1000+ and DPP44).
took them about 30 minutes. Initially the 722 wasn't picking up 119 and it kept going from step 4 back to 2 but a couple hard reboots fixed it.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

btw, feel free to use pics on the ekb site or wherever.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for the offer. I'll leave that editorial decision to BobaBird who takes care of equipment issues on the EKB. Great pictures BTW. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Working on it, thanks for the offer. Now to re-learn how to resize a photo.

Strikes me as odd to have the support struts mounting in-line with the base. Seems they should be swung back to form a tripod. Thought the TechPortal might have an installation guide, but no luck.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Strikes me as odd to have the support struts mounting in-line with the base. Seems they should be swung back to form a tripod.


hmm, I see what you mean.

They didn't ground it either. I forgot to check and they left. They are coming back to bring component though so I think I may tell them to ground it. (It's about a 60 foot run).

lol LA essays running corners. The RG6 was already layed out from two old LNB's and a SW21 :icon_dumm


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

the 722 is a beauty though. I'm familiar with the 622 also and it feels just as good. 

I just wish my folks hadn't bought this POS Sony HTS. damn what a piece of junk. The 5.3 IR can't control power let alone volume. Even my old dish remote couldn't so no surprise there. It's Sony's fault for changing the codes.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

OTA for channel KCET (28-1) has a clearer picture than the channel Dish provides. It is noticeably sharper and the audio is better as well. I can't really tell a difference between the OTA and Dish HD feeds for the major networks (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX), from initial impression.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

KCET that Dish provides is not HD... As for OTA to the Dish HDs. I can tell the difference but I would say it is slight. I am sure the telling the difference depends a lot on the individual person and their HT configuration.


----------



## jostanton (Nov 15, 2006)

unr1 said:


> From my understanding PBS-HD is *not* available under the local channel package (5/month) for Los Angeles, CA. Local channels come through the 129 bird and they *only * offer ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX.
> 
> In that case, I will need to retrieve it from OTA but this brings up a problem I have seen with a friends VIP-622. It will show "Digital Service" and not the actual program title which makes it impossible to record your favorite show. (for example, record Jim Lehrer every night automatically)
> 
> ...


I had Dish in Las Vegas. And even with subscribing to locals. "Digital Service" is all the guide will say for your local PBS HD and all subchannels. I went through this for a year with no resolve. The local PBS station has to pay to have Dish run program info. for each channel they provide. And so the station will only get their analog info in the guide which sucks. That was one of many reasons I cancelled Dish. Also the fact the 622 will only record one OTA station at a time. I would go to D* Over 40 HD channels and counting!


----------

